# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания ASUS и российские ученые объединились для борьбы с раком и старением

## Labs

В рамках поддержки российской биомедицины компания ASUS совместно со специалистами Центра Биогеронтологии и Регенеративной Медицины, а также лабораториями Федерального научно-клинического центра детской гематологии, онкологии и иммунологии имени Дмитрия Рогачёва (ФНКЦ ДГОИ, www.fnkc.ru) и Московского физико-технического института (МФТИ) приняла участие в поиске лекарственных препаратов против рака и старения. Для этого лаборатории ученых были оснащены мощным оборудованием ведущего мирового производителя компьютерной техники и электроники: ноутбуками  ASUS G750JX, построенными на базе процессора  Intel Core i7 четвертого поколения, планшетными компьютерами ASUS Memo Pad FHD 10 FHD (ME302KL), ASUS Transformer Pad TF701T, а также панорамными мониторами ASUS  PB298Q и сетевым оборудованием (маршрутизаторами ASUS  RT-AC52U и беспроводными Wi-Fi адаптерами USB-AC50).

«Мы продолжаем поддерживать сферу медицины и здравоохранения и на этот раз объединяем наши усилия с российскими учеными в борьбе против рака и старения, –  говорит Анжела Сю (Angela Hsu), глава бизнес-группы мобильных систем в России, СНГ и странах Балтии компании ASUS. – Философия ASUS Design начинается с людей. Следование ее принципам помогает нам создавать качественные решения, которые приносят людям радость и счастье. Надеемся, что наши компьютерные технологии помогут найти по-настоящему действенные лекарства против этих болезней, которые всегда считались непобедимыми, и  в результате спасут миллионы человеческих жизней». 

«Нас очень радует, что ведущие российские ученые выбрали именно технику компании ASUS,  ведь она отвечает самым высоким требованиям к удобству использования, качеству и надежности, а также  к пониженному энергопотреблению, – комментирует Алекс Ким (Alex Kim), глава российского представительства ASUS. – Так, ноутбуки ASUS G750JX оснащены мощной аппаратной  «начинкой», а также  умеют выводить стереоскопическое изображение,  как на свой собственный экран, так и на совместимые с ними внешний телевизор или монитор, что, несомненно, поможет специалистам лабораторий в их работе. Планшетные компьютеры ASUS Memo Pad FHD 10 FHD (ME302KL) и ASUS Transformer Pad TF701T также обеспечивают сбалансированный набор функций и высокую производительность, необходимую для обработки большого количества данных. Широкоформатный ЖК-монитор ASUS PB298Q является незаменимым для обработки фотографий и монтирования блоков видеоданных. Его качественная матрица обеспечивает широкие углы обзора и превосходную цветопередачу с любого ракурса.  А беспроводной комплект, включающий Wi-Fi-маршрутизатор ASUS RT-AC52U и адаптер USB-AC50, позволяет получать доступ к современной высокоскоростной беспроводной технологии».

«Существуют тысячи препаратов с известными молекулярными мишенями, и некоторые из этих препаратов уже применяются в клинической практике. Но из-за высокой стоимости лабораторных исследований и времени, которое требуется, чтобы провести эксперименты на мышах, протестировать все препараты практически невозможно. Также, если даже препарат эффективен и безопасен для мышей, не означает, что он будет работать на человеке. Нужны новые подходы для поиска и предсказания эффективности потенциальных геропротекторов, которые могут работать на человеке. Один из таких методов компьютерного поиска и оценки эффективности препаратов мы предложили, опубликовали и сейчас активно работаем над его внедрением, — говорит Александр Жаворонков, заведующий лабораторией регенеративной медицины в ФНКЦ ДГОИ и адъюнкт-профессор МФТИ. — Мы выражаем благодарность компании ASUS за мощнейшее оборудование, которое позволяет членам нашей команды работать как в нашей лаборатории, так и дистанционно. Компания ASUS зарекомендовала себя на рынке как производитель качественной и высокопроизводительной техники. Поэтому когда встал вопрос аппаратного оснащения наших лабораторий, мы нисколько не сомневались и выбрали компьютеры и сетевое оборудование ASUS».

Компьютерная модель, созданная группой ученых биогеронтологов, генетиков и биоматематиков, сегодня крайне востребована на фармацевтическом рынке, так как она поможет сделать поиск и анализ эффективности геропротекторов дешевыми и быстрыми.

«Увеличение масштабов получаемых данных, идущее рука об руку с удешевлением исследований в области генетики и эпигенетики, а также прорывы в компьютерных технологиях уже помогают в принятии практических решений в области лечения пациентов, – добавляет Антон Буздин, директор Первого Онкологического Научно-консультационного Центра и заведующий Лаборатории биоинформатики ФНКЦ ДГОИ. – Мы надеемся, что предложенную модель можно будет валидировать экспериментально. Наши партнеры, сразу несколько лабораторий ФНКЦ ДГОИ, МТФИ и Центр Биогеронтологии и Регенеративной Медицины, имеют возможности для проверки эффективности геропротекторов как на модельных организмах, таких как черви, так и на клетках человека. Если метод подбора геропротекторов при помощи компьютерного моделирования пройдет экспериментальную проверку, тогда можно будет говорить о международной сенсации».

«Биоинформатика старения и рака – очень перспективная область науки, которая может успешно развиваться на базе ведущих Российских образовательных, научных и научно-клинических учреждений. Для многих исследований необходимы лишь квалифицированные кадры и мощные компьютеры. Все больше компаний, работающих в сфере информационных технологий проявляют интерес к исследованиям в области старения и долголетия. О своих планах объявили компания Google Calico, Human Longevity, Pathway Pharmaceuticals и In Silico Medicine. Компания ASUS дала мне больше, чем просто стипендию. Отчасти благодаря их мощным компьютерам и поддержке я быстро прошел путь от студента и научного сотрудника до руководителя научно-исследовательской организации, результаты работы которой востребованы в Англии, Гонконге и США», – прокомментировал Андрей Гаража, ASUS Fellow и директор Центра Биогеронтологии и Регенеративной Медицины.

----------

